# Doggie Day Care Centres



## adamdavison85 (Nov 29, 2012)

HI, I am looking to set up a "Doggie day care centre" in the North East of England. If anyone could provide feedback regarding personal veiws on these centres or personal experiences of doggie days care centres, that would be great. also if anyone from the North East area would like to give feedback regarding weather or not they would welcome this type of service in your local area please reply.

Thankyou.


----------



## Sphinx111 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm mainly dog walking in Derby and I'd love to see it, hard for it to be done right though. I'm planning to run a once a week small daycare service just for people to try it out. Having done it before with the RSPCA in Aus, its relatively easy work at a purpose-built shelter, but anything short of that would probably make it quite a bit harder.

You'll need more than one enclosure to separate dogs that don't get along, as well as to separate different sized dogs who can't safely play together. Trying to do this from your own home can get complicated. Its the reason its taken me so long to find the right property for Derby god walking and future day care!

Edit to expand further: Of course you could just do a very simple doggy day care service where you board the animal during the day, walk them once or twice, and let the owners pick them up when they finish work... but I don't think that's so great for the dog compared to the sort of socialisation you can offer when you get other dogs involved, as well as not offering great value for money for the customer since they could often get someone else to just walk their dogs twice for a similar if not cheaper price, as well as having the dog right there at home when they finish work.


----------



## adamdavison85 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thankyou very much for you reply. Its a great help.


----------

